

Ask HN: Is it a good time to change jobs in the Bay Area? - throwawaynow

I'm a Product Manager in the social space and really eager to work on something more challenging and solve hard problems. Given the current status (uncertainty) of the US economy, would it be wise to join a new company/industry at this time? Should I wait till mid next year? Unlike most of you Software Engineers, our jobs are not that layoff-proof especially when we are new hires.<p>(Also, shameless plug: if you need a "hacker" PM from social games background, drop a reply)
======
md1515
I'm not sure about the morality of this (perhaps it isn't "right" to do), but
I would suggest getting a job lined up in a company that you want to work for
before you quit your existing job.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Of course it's right and an absolutely normal thing to do.

